# New puppy



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

I purchased a puppy from a breeding of Flek z Jeniku and Dolce vita Morovia Campanella. Can anyone tell me about these dogs and what kind of bloodlines they have what kind of puppy I may expect with the right training and socialization. Not that familiar with Czech lines


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I didn't like the decision making you did in Gettysburg. That's all I'm going to say. Whatever I'm not here.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> I didn't like the decision making you did in Gettysburg. That's all I'm going to say.


HA! BRILLIANT! anyone read "Killer Angels"? makes it out to be totally out of Lee's hands from that battle on...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Was the breeder Ulysses S Grant?☺


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much guys . That was very helpful. Like I haven't heard them all before.And yes I have Traveler tied out back.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

ok....dog related

1. why buy a pup without researching the bloodlines FIRST ???
this seems backwards and you have provided nothing about what you already know of the breeding
2. and it obviously wasn't a freebie since you did say you purchased it. that would be more reason to do some homework in advance 
3. we have an Aussie member that knows a lot about bloodlines. maybe he'll help you out //lol//


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i apologize for not being helpful in any way but i'm a GSD person anyway, and not a bloodline guru for them, even.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me try a suggestion. If you are not a troll then try taking the middle initial out of you signature. 

That eliminates most of the teasing and no one will know you lost the Civil War.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The first resource is the breeder. They *should* be able to answer some of your questions (if they are an honest breeder). What's dad like? What's mom like? Previous litters? So forth and so on. If you brought a puppy there was something that peaked your interest. 

After that, a puppy is a puppy is a puppy. Even within the litter there can be a range of personalities and behaviors. Give the pup time to show you what he's like.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Let me try a suggestion. If you are not a troll then try taking the middle initial out of you signature.
> 
> That eliminates most of the teasing and no one will know you lost the Civil War.


Bazinga!


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok ,couple of things to clear up. I like my pup I am just not familiar with Czech dogs, so none of them in the pedigree mean anything to me. Just wanted to know if anyone here knew of them or if it looked like good working dogs. The person I bought him from was helping a friend who was moving and had to sell his pups due to family emergency so communication was difficult. My pup was the ice of litter he was gonna keep till emergency arose.Last why would I take the E. out of my name thats what my parents named me and Im proud of it. I have been putting up with the teasing for 59 years so trust me Im used to it.
Finally we didn't lose the Civil war, we thought you yankees wanted our southern belles, when we found out that wasn't it , we just quit.But the SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN. Roll Tide


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robert E Lee said:


> Ok ,couple of things to clear up. I like my pup I am just not familiar with Czech dogs, so none of them in the pedigree mean anything to me. Just wanted to know if anyone here knew of them or if it looked like good working dogs. The person I bought him from was helping a friend who was moving and had to sell his pups due to family emergency so communication was difficult. My pup was the ice of litter he was gonna keep till emergency arose.Last why would I take the E. out of my name thats what my parents named me and Im proud of it. I have been putting up with the teasing for 59 years so trust me Im used to it.
> Finally we didn't lose the Civil war, we thought you yankees wanted our southern belles, when we found out that wasn't it , we just quit.But the SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN. Roll Tide


Fair enough!

If it was me on a dog forum who wanted serious info I would be BOB LEE☺☺

We have enough problems dealing with our Northern chicks. We didn't want to add more to our woes. 

I think you quit when you found out you couldn't build summer cabins in the Pocono Mountains.☺☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think a lot of the Czech dogs may have a bit more edge to them but today a lot of them have been crossed mainly with WG working lines. Maybe a bit longer to mature. 
They are pretty much like the old E German dogs simply because that is where a lot of Czech breeding dogs came from when the wall went up. 

Both my GSDs are WG on top and Czech on the bottom. Neither are related. One is and has been great from the time he was a pup. Solid nerves, clear headed, serious and all the other likes in what "I" want in a dog.
The other is a goofy clown with a dark side. Fun, happy, lovable dog but for "me" not on the same level with the older one as far as being a GSD. 

Really hard to qualify a "better" dog based on country today. JMHO!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I think a lot of the Czech dogs may have a bit more edge to them but today a lot of them have been crossed mainly with WG working lines. Maybe a bit longer to mature.
> They are pretty much like the old E German dogs simply because that is where a lot of Czech breeding dogs came from when the wall went up.
> 
> Both my GSDs are WG on top and Czech on the bottom. Neither are related. One is and has been great from the time he was a pup. Solid nerves, clear headed, serious and all the other likes in what "I" want in a dog.
> ...


Are Dutch bred GSD considered just that, Dutch line GSD or are they still considered West German? Traveiling is legal and so easy nowadays. Plus with AI its hard to know how to categorize some of them. LIke say Tiekerhook, Brandevoort, Gardefense etc.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know how much or IF the Dutch go outside for studs. IF they have been breeding their own lines for generations it's then hard to say more then "My dogs go back Czech, German, etc" lines. 

It's sort of like people saying my dog is East German. DUH! East Germany hasn't exixted for many yrs now so how can the STILL be East German.

Of the lines you mentioned I "believe" the Tiekerhook dogs have had a bit more show line influence in the past few yrs. Can't swear to that but I've "heard" it more then once. 

Teikerhook dog were at one time considered to still have great herding instincts. I can't really say that for sure either.

I do know that the very first time my older WG/Czech dog 
thunder saw sheep he went out, gathered them and had them wrapped around my legs in a matter of mins. 
Sch III and he never once tried to kill a sheep. Go figure. :lol:

He had never seen chickens but when visiting a friends farm we were walking to the pasture and had to walk through a flock of free ranging chickens. I gave him a "with me" command (informal off lead heel) till we got to the pasture and got to talking.
I forgot about Thunder and a few mins later he came walking towards us with a small flock of chickens in front of him. 8-[

Fortunately the owner thought it was wonderful. 

He was attacked by a duck once. The duck actually bit him in the side and hung on. Thunder just shook it off and continued to hold 5-6 of them in a corner. :grin: 

A good dog is a good dog!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I think my dog would try to eat chickens more then herd them into a flock he chases birds and cats with a desire to kill them in his eyes. .... that's pretty cool actually that yours does that. I've always called my dog a Czech dog but really since he is bred in the states... he is really a American dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My older GSD was imported in his momma's belly. She was a Eursport dog, bred over there and welped here.

Younger GSD's sire came from Poland I believe. Mom was born here form an imported bitch I believe.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I think my dog would try to eat chickens more then herd them into a flock he chases birds and cats with a desire to kill them in his eyes. .... that's pretty cool actually that yours does that. I've always called my dog a Czech dog but really since he is bred in the states... he is really a American dog.


I witnessed what my do do to chickens in Costa Rica. They weren't fit to eat after they were done. LOL. 

BOB must have pussy dogs.☺☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"BOB must have pussy dogs".☺☺

:lol: I had a couple of terriers that you could call pussy dog. 

One Kerry bitch in particular. I wasn't a fan of her bad habits but the neighborhood cat lady's free roaming kittys became fewer as the yrs went by. 

Her cats had no respect for boundaries and fences. 8-[ :twisted:

I have to say that chickens are one of the very hardest critters to herd, Al that herky jerky flapping and squwaking can drive a good dog crazy.


----------

